# Another SOG toilet DIY job



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Linky thingy

Some other excellent tips down the right hand side of the home page.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The three way fridge upgrade is a good idea. Putting a fan in the fridge good idea might try that.

Andy


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> The three way fridge upgrade is a good idea. Putting a fan in the fridge good idea might try that.
> 
> Andy


Sorry to be a dunce, but what's the fridge upgrade for?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Absorption fridges do not work very well when the ambient temperature is too hot.

Hence the fitting of a thermostatically operated fan.

Incidentally - I don't fancy that DIY SOG idea.

Cutting a hole in the end of the dump spout cap sounds like a recipe for disaster.

Even with the fancy mesh and the lip at the top I reckon a good emergency stop would have loads of you-know-what sloshing out.

I once forgot to fully tighten the cap by less than a quarter turn.

It is not a mistake I will ever make again!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Assuming that the cassette compartment is actually airtight, which I very much doubt, there would still be one hell of a stink when the cassette was taken out I think, Alan.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I looked at the webpage and the thermostat was for 70C.

I would love to see the logic behind that number?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

What is wrong with a SOG. It is sealed totally until you use it. He had replaced this with an unsealed system on the premise that a computer fan is no good with a small hose. Hmm


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Given the cost of a SOG® fan I can see the attraction of using an el cheapo computer fan - but not in the way that Aussie bloke suggests.

Back to the fridge.

I use a variable thermostat - it allows me to adjust the fan cut-on / cut-off temperature to suit my fridge.

The sensor is placed in the airflow at the top, rather than on the piping.

Those temperature controlled switches that he uses are not very accurate, cannot be adjusted and have a very wide hysteresis.

Whatever you do, do NOT place the fan at the gas chimney end of the fridge.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a continuously running vent fan for the whole cooker/fridge/oven compartment, plus there are the standard two louvered panels.

The fan is only a small 40mm unit running off a reduced voltage, but it does make a difference. Air inlets X 6 are in the floor of the compartment.

Peter


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ive got 2 extra fans fitted to the vents of my fridge, had them dealer fitted before picking up the van, they are thermastaicly controlled. never had a problem with warm fridge, believe me u need it out here !!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Been there,done that ! My DIY 'SOG' still working 100% after several years - which reminds me, must change the carbon filter !
As for the fridge, I fitted a duel speed 12v computer fan (but must admit that with our bummer (sorry) summer weather I've not had to use it much although it does shift the heat off the cooling fins more efficiently whilst down in spain


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been thinking of fitting a fan to the outside of my fridge, Is it best at the top blowing out or at the bottom sucking in?

Malcolm


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*fridge fan*

A fan in the fan grill is a great idea esp in hot countries.....cold fridge even in extreme heat...its a simple job and the fans draw low power


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked the idea of the magnetic bearing type, but do we get them here at sensible money, it always seems to be cheap everywhere else and expensive here.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fit it (them) at the top and sucking the hot air out.

DIY job at less than twenty quid.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Pippin,
Where did you get your variable thermostat from? and what was it called.
Is it normally open?
Thanks

Ian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours is a standard Hewlett Packard 40mm power supply fan out of a D530 PC power supply.

Fit it at the top, ours is alongside the top vent, fit a 47ohm resistor in series if you want less noise, fit a 2-way switch if you want hi/lo speed.

One of the standard floor vents trims the outside nicely:



















We leave it running all the time the 12V power is on to the kitchen area.



















Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have yet to appreciate the attraction or benefits of a SOG?

What am I missing - apart from the appalling stench when it is being emptied, and the dubious pleasure of poisoning the neighbours with fumes from the outlet vent?

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Zeb, one of the main benefits is that the "fumes" from the cassette do not rise up when the trap is opened.

I have put my nose close(-ish!) to the outlet vent and have not been overwhelmed. 
In fact the smell seems to dissipate very quickly and by about a metre away is not detectable.

As for the stench when emptying - a peg on the nose solves that one!
Or my patent bogemptier which I have fitted at home.

icer, this is the kit I used:

http://cpc.farnell.com/unbranded/mk138/mk138-thermostat-mini-kit/dp/HK00813?Ntt=hk00813

I modified it by substituting the npn transistor with a pnp one so that the relay draws current only when the fan is switched on.
I could get you the kit, make it up modified and post to you at cost if you wish.

this is an up-dated version of the one I made up:

http://cpc.farnell.com/kemo-electronic/b048/kit-temperature-switch-12vdc/dp/HK01139?in_merch=New Products

It seems to have more options.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've never really worried about toilet odours, we used a perfumed flushing liquid and that does the job for us, perhaps a little more flushing is required to keep the liquid level up in the cassette, but that's all.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Zeb, one of the main benefits is that the "fumes" from the cassette do not rise up when the trap is opened.


Thanks Pippin.

That's rarely a problem for us because I make a habit of emptying the cassette ever second day, or every day (when possible) if it's hot or we are not on a campsite. It's very easy then, and since we only subject it to "light duties" when on site a quick swill out is all that's necessary.

I'm not being provocative (well, not deliberately :roll: ) but I just can't see the point. A drop of something to make the contents smell a bit nicer works for us, and there are a number of options for what to use. We are not such skinflints that we begrudge a few extra pennies for the real stuff, and we find the Elsan brand as good as any, having tried most of the alternatives.

Now that the chemicals are all environmentally friendly, and it's easy to find one with a perfume that you like, where's the objection to a (_can't resist it - sorry_  ) simple, bog standard system?

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well Dave, the answer to your bog-standard question is a bog-standard answer.

It is said that one cannot smell one's own sh1t!

I'm not too sure about that though!  :fart:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Well Dave, the answer to your bog-standard question is a bog-standard answer.
> 
> It is said that one cannot smell one's own sh1t!
> 
> I'm not too sure about that though!  :fart:


I can smell mine, so I use a chemical sweetener.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Pippin

Thats a very kind offer, thank you, I will take you up on that.

Ian


----------

